# Report: AIB Cases Now Exceed 3,000



## SaySomething (19 Jan 2017)

I have a google alert running with keywords. It's very handy. This just popped into my mailbox: [broken link removed]

The nugget information it appears to be based upon a press release from Pearse Doherty:

_“AIB have confirmed to the Oireachtas Finance Committee that they have now counted 3,003 cases of people being moved off tracker mortgage rates, with over 700 yet to receive a letter of redress from the bank,"_​


----------



## Tedtalk (19 Jan 2017)

Thanks SaySomething. That is interesting. I didn't expect that to happen. I would have expected that if a pillar bank released a number of impacted customers they would have captured everyone.


----------



## SaySomething (19 Jan 2017)

I'd say we're going to get more announcements like this from the main banks all the way up to the end of the first half of the year as they work their way through the files. The final figures will be interesting!


----------



## notabene (19 Jan 2017)

SaySomething said:


> I'd say we're going to get more announcements like this from the main banks all the way up to the end of the first half of the year as they work their way through the files. The final figures will be interesting!



I agree...I think we're a long long way off sorted


----------



## Bradym (20 Jan 2017)

Thanks ill look into that now cheers  .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2017)

Guys 

REad the Posting Guidelines. 

Don't just tag your question onto an existing thread. Start a new one.

I  have deleted the posts discussing individual cases. 

And Regular POsters - please don't reply to posts which are off topic. You are wasting your time and, worse, you are wasting mine.

Brendan


----------



## Wardy7 (20 Jan 2017)

Sorry Brendan!!


----------



## SaySomething (20 Jan 2017)

Adding to this as I hear there is some confusion. Michael McGrath (on Twitter) told Charlie Weston yesterday that he asked AIB to clarify this some weeks ago and that it's 3,003 MORTGAGES, affecting 2,600 CUSTOMERS. Sorry for the caps but trying to emphasise where the figures are quoted wrongly.
It still seems that over 700 AIB customers still be contacted though.


----------



## Bradym (20 Jan 2017)

I  called aib today ,she said its only for people who had a tracker mortgage to start of with first  and I explained my own mortgage conditions and she said over 700 people still had to be contacted and will be ongoing for months ....


----------



## Tedtalk (20 Jan 2017)

More interesting info - sounds like people who had 'options' to trackers are next on the list so. Let me express my view that having an option to a tracker on the date you chose to fix is fundamental even if you didn't choose it. The options provided making such a significant serious decision have to be and should have been replicated on expiry. People who had options were not 'new business' after 2008 and were incorrectly treated as such when coming off fixed rates.


----------

